# No mouse detected [Acer Aspire E5-573G]



## Blackburn (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi to everyone, this is my first thread in the forum.
I have a few problems configuring my FreeBSD install some days ago.
No touchpad(or at least a generic mouse) is working, at bootup is a PS2 mouse is being detected but not used by the system as the error 
	
	



```
psm0: Unable to allocate IRQ
```
 is shown.
I checked the IRQ table and pin 12 is not used by anything. My touchpad is an Elantech-driven device, but it can be used the legacy PS2 way as well. In fact, in Gentoo Linux distribution I use to use it as a PS2 mouse and configure it only within the Xorg space.

Any solution?
Thank you.


----------

